# Stronghold Crusader 2



## Nazzy (23. September 2014)

Jau, liebe Stronghold Freunde 

Ich dachte mir, ich mache mal einen Fred auf.....

Wie sind eure ersten Eindrücke ?  Hattet ihr irgendwelche nervigen Bugs etc. ?
Wer interesse hat, irgendwann mal Coop zu daddeln, der darf mir gerne eine PM schicken 


Meine Eindrücke bisher :

- etwas flotteres Gameplay
- Wirtschaftspart etwas entschlackt
- "noch" keine Bugs entdeckt


Grafik ist im ersten Moment....NAJA, aber nach 5-10 Min gewöhnt man sich daran und es ist okay. So, und nun wird weiter gedaddelt


----------



## Lok92 (23. September 2014)

Ich bin ein Riesen Stronghold Fan, ich habe es damals Stundenlang gespielt. Aber ich muss sagen, ich habe nach Stronghold crusader 1 aufgehört...
Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles viel zumodern geworden, ich fande die ersten Teile besser wie die heutigen. Auch wenn damals die Grafik, 
nunja sagen wir mal "bescheiden" war fande ich es dennoch besser.

Habe noch Stronghold 2 hier rumfliegen, weil ich damals dachte yay endlich neue Missionen neues Gameplay etc. Aber ich wurde so enttäuscht,
ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mit dem neuen Style anfreunden, leider. 

Aber dennoch wünsche ich dir und den anderen viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. September 2014)

Ich hab das normale Crusader auch ewig gespielt und LAN macht das mit Freunden noch immer Spaß 
Müsste auch mal Version 2 testen.
Stronghold 2 war ja


----------



## Nazzy (23. September 2014)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Riesen Stronghold Fan, ich habe es damals Stundenlang gespielt. Aber ich muss sagen, ich habe nach Stronghold crusader 1 aufgehört...
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles viel zumodern geworden, ich fande die ersten Teile besser wie die heutigen. Auch wenn damals die Grafik,
> nunja sagen wir mal "bescheiden" war fande ich es dennoch besser.
> 
> ...




Dito ! Stronghold 2 und 3 mochte ich überhaupt nicht, daher habe ich mich so auf den zweiten Crusader Teil gefreut ! 

Edit : Die Performance bricht etwas ein, wenn es Schlachten gibt. Von 120 fps auf 40 :/


----------



## Yellowbear (23. September 2014)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles viel zumodern geworden, ich fande die ersten Teile besser wie die heutigen. Auch wenn damals die Grafik,
> nunja sagen wir mal "bescheiden" war fande ich es dennoch besser.


 
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Studio nicht. Alle 3D-Strongholds waren mMn vergleichsweise Flops, das kann sich finanziell doch nicht lohnen. Warum machen sie nicht nochmal ein gut gemachtes 2D-Spiel und setzen auf das Interesse der vielzähligen Nostalgiker.


----------



## Lok92 (23. September 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Studio nicht. Alle 3D-Strongholds waren mMn vergleichsweise Flops, das kann sich finanziell doch nicht lohnen. Warum machen sie nicht nochmal ein gut gemachtes 2D-Spiel und setzen auf das Interesse der vielzähligen Nostalgiker.


 

Ja so richtig kann ich sie auch nicht verstehen, aber ich denke das ist der Lauf der Zeit. Wenn du dir heute die Spiele anschaust, sie glänzen immer mehr mit wahnsinns Grafik etc. 
Es tut mir im Herzen weh, wenn ich sehe wie Stronghold Groß wurde, und was daraus gemacht wurde/wird. Wenn nochmal ein Stronghold in 2D Grafik kommt, wie die alten Teile
ist es aufjedenfall instant kauf. Aber ich glaube das ist ein Traum, der sich nie erfüllen wird


----------



## Yellowbear (23. September 2014)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Ja so richtig kann ich sie auch nicht verstehen, aber ich denke das ist der Lauf der Zeit. Wenn du dir heute die Spiele anschaust, sie glänzen immer mehr mit wahnsinns Grafik etc.



Der Witz ist nur: Sie bekommen die 3D-Grafik ja nichtmal besonders gut hin. Die Animationen sind hölzern, die Grafik sieht mindestens einige Jahre zu alt aus.


----------



## Lok92 (23. September 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Der Witz ist nur: Sie bekommen die 3D-Grafik ja nichtmal besonders gut hin. Die Animationen sind hölzern, die Grafik sieht mindestens einige Jahre zu alt aus.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch, ich habe damals Stronghold 2 angeworfen und musste aus dem Spiel wieder raus und erstmal in den Optionen schaun ob alles auf Hoch eingestellt war. Ich hab damals 
wirklich Krampfhaft versucht es zuspielen ein paar Stunden. Aber je mehr ich es gespielt habe, umso mehr hat mich die Grafik und der ganze Style verkrault 

Naja man kann nur abwarten und hoffen, das sie vllt. irgendwann mal einen Teil rausbringen der wieder auf 2D aufbaut und den alten klassichen Style wieder mitbringt!


----------



## Nazzy (23. September 2014)

da kannste lange warten.  

Die Grafik spielte schon immer eine Nebenrolle in der Stronghold Serie. Das kann man durchaus kritisieren, ich kann damit leben. Aber man muss auch im Hinterkopf haben, dass das Entwicklerteam sehr klein ist ( ebenso das Budget ).
Ich weiss nicht, ob man da unbedingt die Grafik eines AA Titels verlangen kann. 
Hat denn jetzt schon jmd gespielt ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. September 2014)

Deshalb spiele ich Crusader HD, hat auch auf meinem Notebook von 2002 bei großen Schlachten nicht geruckelt


----------



## Astray (23. September 2014)

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das Spiel findet?
So besonders ist der Eindruck aus den ersten Let´s Plays auf Youtube nicht.. iwie chaotisch? 
Zumal auch einfach Details fehlen... bspw. kommen die Truppen jetzt direkt aus der Kaserne und der Laufweg vom Bergfried zur Kaserne fällt weg. Burggräben oder ähnliches scheint es auch (noch) nicht zu geben. Belagerungsgeräte ohne Baumeister.... Also iwie fehlen mir die Details, die für mich auch den Reiz an Crusader I ausmachen. Abgesehen von der KI, dem UI und den Bugs.


----------



## Nazzy (23. September 2014)

Der Reiz war doch das einfache Gameplay, das Burgen bauen und die flotten Skirmish Partien. Und ob die Soldaten jetzt vom Lagerfeuer kommen, oder aus der Kaserne, ist doch im Grunde völlig egal. 
Burggräben gibt es leider nicht.......dafür viele neue Verteidigungsanlagen. ( Holzstämme, brennbare Heuballen etc. )


----------



## country (23. September 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem das aber mehr mit Steam zu tun hat. Wir sind im Haus mit 2 PC spieler und wollten beide SHC2 haben. Bei bisherrigen Spielen haben wir es so gemacht das wir 1x die CD version gekauft haben und 1x nur einen Downloadkey. So konnten wir auf beiden PCs das Spiel von CD intallieren. Den Downloadkey habe ich aber leider als Geschenk bekommen, folglich ist dieser auf meinen Account schon aktiv. 
Wie kann ich das Spiel von CD installieren wenn ich schon einen Key aktiviert habe?


EDIT: Habe es mit sichern und Wiederherstellen gemacht


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. September 2014)

Das man Gräben nicht eingebaut hat wundert mich nicht, zumal das Wasser dort ja immerhin ein Kostbares gut ist.
Was mal wieder fehlt ist im Sandbox die Möglichkeit Feinde auf der Karte erscheinen zu lassen die, die eigene Burg angreifen.


----------



## country (23. September 2014)

Bugs über Bugs
-Man stellt Truppen auf einen Turm, Turm verschwindet, Truppen können nicht mehr angewählt werden.
-Mauern können zum Teil auf dem eigenen Grundstück nicht gebaut werden.
-Mauern die gebaut sind können zum Teil nicht abgerissen werden.
-In der Zusammenfassung während des Spiels: -25 Soldaten. Richtig "minus" Soldaten.
-Meldung: Stronghold funktioniert nicht mehr
-Spiel friert öfters für 5 Sekunden ein

Das ist erst der Anfang!!!
Ich warte 1 Monat, Lade neue Updates runter und schau dann nochmal nach. Bis dahin spiele ich keine Minute mehr.
Habe mir echt besseres erhofft. Extra vorbestellt gehabt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (28. September 2014)

Also mein eindruck her verschenktes Potenzial mit unbrauchbaren Balancing, zumindest die Kosten für Bauen müssen runter oder die Geschwindigkeit. Man hat entweder keine brauchbare Versorgung, oder keine Mauern zum eigenen Schutz.


----------



## PunkPuster (28. September 2014)

Erster Eindruck ist eigentlich ganz gut. Bei mir kommt das Stronghold-Feeling auf, welches ich auch schon bei SC1 hatte. Grafik ist mMn zweitrangig, nach einer Weile gewöhnt man sich daran, dann ist's sowieso egal. Ein paar (Balancing-)/Änderungen wären noch gut:

-Bordeless modus!! (oder hat jemand ne gute Möglichkeit zum zweiten Screen zu switchen?!)
-Holzkosten 
-Stein gibt kein/kaum Geld mehr beim Verkaufen
-Lags bei vielen Einheiten / Performance
-Wallaufgang viel zu groß
-Burgwälle nicht direkt an Verbündeten anschließbar
-Bugfixes, manchmal bleiben Meuchelmörder in Mauern hängen.

Auf die paar Details, wenn man z.b. auf ein Gebäude klickt, dass ein kleines Video etc kommt, kann ich verzichten, wäre aber schön gewesen.
Eine Kampagne wie im ersten SC, alla Kreuzzug mit 50 Missionen wäre gut gewesen.

Zwischenfazit: Macht Spaß, Spielprinzip gleich wie im ersten Teil, aber hat noch ein paar Patches nötig.


----------



## Nazzy (29. September 2014)

> Bugs über Bugs
> -Man stellt Truppen auf einen Turm, Turm verschwindet, Truppen können nicht mehr angewählt werden.
> -Mauern können zum Teil auf dem eigenen Grundstück nicht gebaut werden.
> -Mauern die gebaut sind können zum Teil nicht abgerissen werden.
> ...



Ich will dich nicht *ÄRGERN*, aber von diesen "Bugs" hatte ich noch keinen einzigen. Hatte in 25 Stunden einen Absturz, das wars. 




> Also mein eindruck her verschenktes Potenzial mit unbrauchbaren Balancing, zumindest die Kosten für Bauen müssen runter oder die Geschwindigkeit. Man hat entweder keine brauchbare Versorgung, oder keine Mauern zum eigenen Schutz.



Du kannst das Spiel pausieren auf der Taste P. Gerade gegen mehrere KI Gegner eine große Hilfe. Ich komme bisher gut klar mit der Versorgung. Alles eine Übungssache.




> Eine Kampagne wie im ersten SC, alla Kreuzzug mit 50 Missionen wäre gut gewesen.



gibt es doch.....


----------

